# Boss 7.5 Standard



## gnarlydude (Nov 29, 2010)

I’ve got a Boss 7-6” Standard w/ matching factory wings for sale. Good plow. Almost zero rust. Have controller as well. Might be able to chase down mounts for a few extra bucks. Price is way cheap but I’m selling for a buddy who just wants it gone. Can lift into tie truck bed or trailer with proper coordination and time to get ready.

$2000


----------



## VnDrWLawnCare (Jan 27, 2000)

Is this still available by chance?


----------



## gnarlydude (Nov 29, 2010)

Sold


----------

